# La Marmotte 2013



## jdtate101 (3 Jun 2012)

Guys,

Thinking of doing the Marmotte next year and would like to ask any of you that have completed it your impressions on difficulty, organization, arrangements, travel, accommodation etc... Plus any tips or gotcha's would be helpful. I'm not a bad climber and was planning to do an Alps trip in 2013 anyway, so the Marmotte may be a nice way to crown it off.

Thx

J


----------



## User482 (3 Dec 2012)

Bumping this seeing as I've entered for next year. This could hurt...


----------



## Tynan (5 Dec 2012)

er, there's a good blog on this from things one and two who did this on a tandem, it sounded very hard indeed

http://blog.tandemthings.com/2011/07/rough-notes-from-marmotte-2011.html


----------



## jdtate101 (10 Dec 2012)

[QUOTE 2197208, member: 76"]I've got a friend who did this two years ago. He said it was quite enjoyable at first. He only had good things to say about the medical staff who had excellent English, and were very understanding as they put the drip in at the end, a process made easier as his veins were nicely visible due to the dehydration and bout of stomach cramping sickness up the Galibier. Apparently it's the highest he has ever thrown up without being in an aeroplane. To be honest, he has not really been the same since.

You should have a hoot [/quote]

Way to sound encouraging ....

I've signed up for a weeks package which included entry and 1 weeks riding / acclimatisation in the area. Got a new crankset coming after xmas (50/34 as I usually run a 53/39) and have gone with an 11-28 on the rear. Training has already started on building low cadence power and sustained power output over long periods.


CANT WAIT!!


----------



## HLaB (10 Dec 2012)

A few of my club mates are doing the full thing but by the time I signed up it was only the Mini one left  hopefully I can logistically tie in with them or its 62euro wasted


----------



## jdtate101 (14 Dec 2012)

HLaB said:


> A few of my club mates are doing the full thing but by the time I signed up it was only the Mini one left  hopefully I can logistically tie in with them or its 62euro wasted


 
As it's all done on public open roads, there's no way they can stop you riding the full route, you just won't get timed. You could wait at the roadside just away from the start and join up after they gone through the official start (you can't join them at the start as it's dependant upon entry number) and off you go. Not sure if you will be able to use the feed stations, but you can look after the bikes whilst they grab you some scoff and water.


----------



## User482 (14 Dec 2012)

HLaB said:


> A few of my club mates are doing the full thing but by the time I signed up it was only the Mini one left  hopefully I can logistically tie in with them or its 62euro wasted


 
La Fuga are still offering "VIP" entries for £175: http://www.lafuga.cc/tours/la_marmotte_entry_only_vip

I see there is one place left - get in quick!


----------



## rich p (14 Dec 2012)

I've done it all but only in bits....

...which is what I would be if I tried the whole thing in one go!
Good luck, a great challenge.


----------



## kfinlay (20 Dec 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> I've signed up for a weeks package which included entry and 1 weeks riding / acclimatisation in the area. Got a new crankset coming after xmas (50/34 as I usually run a 53/39) and have gone with an 11-28 on the rear. Training has already started on building low cadence power and sustained power output over long periods.
> 
> CANT WAIT!!


 
I'm in too and have started training - numbers seem to be getting allocated and I'm 7088! Looks like I'll have a late start and there won't be much left at the feed stations by the time I reach them - Will have to try and make steady progress to try and still get a decent time.

Hey Adrian (HLaB), your mates got accommodation sorted out yet? I still have up to 4 spaces from 3-10July (or part of that week) at the apartment I've booked, Kev


----------



## kfinlay (21 Dec 2012)

Some more info for those doing LaM http://www.centurytraining.com/training-for-la-marmotte/


----------



## kfinlay (21 Dec 2012)

and this


----------



## jdtate101 (21 Dec 2012)

Thx for those, good background info....


----------



## HLaB (22 Dec 2012)

kfinlay said:


> I'm in too and have started training - numbers seem to be getting allocated and I'm 7088! Looks like I'll have a late start and there won't be much left at the feed stations by the time I reach them - Will have to try and make steady progress to try and still get a decent time.
> 
> Hey Adrian (HLaB), your mates got accommodation sorted out yet? I still have up to 4 spaces from 3-10July (or part of that week) at the apartment I've booked, Kev


Good Luck. 
I'm not sure what folk in PCC are doing, their emails have went quiet


----------



## User482 (6 Jul 2013)

Well, that was incredibly tough. Despite bonking on the Alpe, I managed to grovel back in 9.28. Not too bad for a first attempt.


----------



## StuAff (6 Jul 2013)

User482 said:


> Well, that was incredibly tough. Despite bonking on the Alpe, I managed to grovel back in 9.28. Not too bad for a first attempt.


Well done! I know a few others who were on it, most if not all Marmotte veterans, and they all said it was tough. 39 degrees...sheesh.


----------



## User482 (7 Jul 2013)

StuAff said:


> Well done! I know a few others who were on it, most if not all Marmotte veterans, and they all said it was tough. 39 degrees...sheesh.


 

Thanks! I'm hopeful that with therapy, I may learn to walk again.


----------



## jdtate101 (8 Jul 2013)

Yep, what a brutal day in every respect. The temp was insane, close to 40c. I made it around in a total of 9hrs23mins (race time of 8hrs50mins). I was going slower that I normally do as I was holding back everything I could for the Alpe, and even then it took me 1hr24 to get up the top (the fastest I've done was 1hr02 on the Thursday morning). The Alpe was utter carnage with riders scattered all over the mountain in various states of collapse. I saw some throwing up, others doubled over in cramps and more than a few just slumped over, completely spent. 
I felt quite good at the end, and although tired I still felt I had some energy in reserve, so perhaps I could have gone harder, but it's so difficult to judge if you've not done the Marmotte before. 
I came in just outside Gold time for my age group, which I'm well chuffed with. 

My photo's from the trip can be seen here: 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.490125801067689.1073741832.100002108194457&type=1&l=67a32e48bc


----------



## jdtate101 (8 Jul 2013)

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/338373041

My data for the day. My HR strap battery died between the Glandon and Telegraphe, so I only have partial data. I wouldn't have minded so much, but I was using HR as pacing info on the climbs, so had to do it all by feel for the Galibier and Alpe.


----------



## HLaB (9 Jul 2013)

That was hot  Managed to get my ride transferred so ended up doing the full thing. I saw a few Scotland jereseys on route and KFinlay  My Stats are on Strava but for some reason it crahes this pc, iirc my cadence monitor gave up at about 90miles, or I freewheeled to and up the Alpe D'Huez  . My limited pics with a 1mp camera phone are on fb but its blocked at work too  If anybody wants to see them (definitely not as impressive as above) just remind me and I'll post them later this evening.


----------



## jdtate101 (9 Jul 2013)

I knocked up a small video from the pics and vids I took on my small Nikon Camera on the day......


----------



## HLaB (11 Jul 2013)

jdtate101 said:


> I knocked up a small video from the pics and vids I took on my small Nikon Camera on the day......



Great stuff JD; if I tried to take those vids I'd be 'Into the Valley' , you probably had to be there I played it tbefore my one decent brake free descent (the one before the Galibier) much to the amusement of my mates


----------



## User482 (14 Jul 2013)

I had another crack at the Alpe last Friday - 1.02 compared with 1.30 at the end of la marmotte. Just shows how much the mountains and heat had taken out of me that day.


----------



## JSS (16 Jul 2014)

There's no thread for the 2014 Marmotte so I thought I'd add a link to my ride report from this year's event, in case anyone is interested. A quick warning that it is a little bit long (nearly 7,000 words) so apologies if you're looking for a digested version:

http://www.sportive.com/la-marmotte/514460/marmotte-2014-ride-report-good-start-slow-finish

My mate, Dan, also rode the Marmotte having never done a sportive or any serious riding before last October. Chapeau to him! Here's his ride report:

http://www.sportive.com/la-marmotte...eport-dan-mccausland-rides-his-first-marmotte


----------

